# Dogs attacked and killed my livestock, What to do?



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

It seems that I just cannot get ahead lately. The past few months have been quite hectic, and today I just had a Pit-Bull and a Poodle attack and kill my laying chickens, again. They were hand raised and quite tame as well as good layers. Both the chickens and the dogs were on my property (the dogs were not mine). 

While inside, I heard a noise from the chickens and went out to identify the problem. I found chickens scattered everywhere, mostly dead, then I saw the Pit-Bull and Poodle chasing one that got away, but then they caught it. I was unable to really do anything as I had loaned the shot gun to a friend and due to the distance I could not catch up with the dogs. 

I called the  cops and they called the dog catcher. In the mean time, I borrowed a shot gun from the neighbor and was trying to get close enough to shoot. The officer asked that I not, but that it was my right if I felt I needed to. I needed to. He said that animal care would catch them and put them down. WRONG!!!! I did not shoot as the officer positioned himself just within range as to make the shot unsafe, and I was not about to put a person at risk trying to get the dogs. The dogs were still in my yard and I wanted to put an end to this once and for all, but could not get a clean shot. This is not the first time these same dogs have killed my chickens and I have had the law out to try and catch them previously. I have been unable to catch them myself. 

Well, the dog catcher was able to catch both mutts and started taking them to his truck. My dogs which got out during all the commotion of stopping the attack and getting a shot gun were following him and barking at the mutts. The dog catcher then had the nerve to harass me about my dogs being out. As we approach the truck, a distant neighbor from about half a mile down the road shows up and says that they are his dogs. He is informed what happened and all the cares about is his mutts. Not any form of apology, and they even gave me an attitude. After his parents arrive they try to take the dogs and I asked that they be put down. No says the dog catcher, they are not going to be put down and that he will issue tickets for them being loose and return the dogs to the owners. The owners are turds and do not take any responsibility for the damage their dogs have caused.

My immediate neighbors informed me that they ran these same dogs off yesterday and that the owner gave her a dirty look for doing so. I have personally run the dogs off at least 4-5 times previously. My neighbor also lost one or two chickens to the dogs today as well.

I know that these dogs will be back again and am seeking advice as to the best way to handle this situation. Does anyone know the laws as they pertain to protecting livestock and what remedies the law offers after the fact?

I hope this all makes sense as I am rather steamed right now. I feel like the dog owners will get a little slap on the wrist and that will be the end of it. I would like to see these dogs identified as a nuisance or aggressive dogs and put down if possible. I'd prefer to see them put down as the owners will not take any responsibility for them. I would like to be fairly compensated, have the owners held accountable and put this mess behind me. 

Our animal control services are a pathetic joke and I don't feel like they will offer any help or that they even care since they have done so little. I have spoken to the "director" and the animal care services reflect his do nothing attitude.:hairout:

Any advice as to the best and proper course of action would be appreciated. I'm a dog lover, but I don't love these dogs.:help:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

i know what i would do, and i would be ready.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

my granddad was (he past away) a dog lover, but he had the same problem you did. he killed to dogs with his 12gauge. he said it was hard for him to do, but it was necessary. He apologized to his neighbors after he killed them, and they understood. I have two large breed dogs of my own, and I would be upset if they were killed for this reason, but I understand.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoot em


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Law states that you can kill a dog on your property if the dog is currently attacking your personal livestock (chickens). If you kill the dog after he has already attacked the animal and is finished then you could be charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> i know what i would do, and i would be ready.


Yep, get your shotgun back


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs. 

And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.

I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

You have shown more restrain than I could have. And, like most, I love dogs, but unfortunately, sometimes dogs have to pay for the ignorance and laziness of their owners.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

A neighbor's "certain breed of dog mentioned above that we're not supposed to say" ate the ears off my show pig and my dad shot and killed the dog. I was around 12 and my little sister was 3. I was a bit confused and he said that the dog could have attacked my sister playing in the yard and that is why he shot it. Needless to say, we had plenty of pork for the freezer....but no ribbons that year.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


Wow...... I finally see why everyone says you know everything.... Thanks for your opinion but the OP asked a question on what the law is around protecting livestock. I do not remember reading where he ask for your awesome OPINION on the pitbull breed.:headknock

To the OP sorry about your loss. I guess at this point you will have to kill the dogs to solve your problem. I believe you have the right to sue the neighbors for your loss. I am also surprised the police just let all this happen the way you described it.

Good luck


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

osobrujo said:


> You have shown more restrain than I could have. And, like most, I love dogs, but unfortunately, sometimes dogs have to pay for the ignorance and laziness of their owners.


You are correct sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Friends of mine have 300 ac. and some foo foo livestock, miniature horses, some small long hair cattle, chickens, rabbits, quail and pheasants. They had been having trouble with a pack of dogs led by a pit and asked me if I could help them as they aren't too keen on shooting. I had them video tape the dogs harassing the cattle and the ag agent said it's perfectly within your rights to shoot any animals worrying livestock. 
I swear they knew they were walking into a trap because we saw them coming but they turned and went back through the fence a couple hundred yards away. All I had was my 12 and 20 ga. loaded with buckshot. 
Next evening I had my Sako 338 lapua looking for a long shot...but I couldn't kill the dogs. I shot in front of them 3 times before they got a clue. 
Someone else has been given the job now. I wasn't pissedoff at them enough to kill someone elses dogs.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If they were issued a ticket send them the bill for your loss. If they don't pay and follow through with it to court if you have to. Write down all the details now ,while its fresh in your mind, in case you do have to go to court. Speak with the neighbors and see if they will back you. The dogs are a menace and the owners need to be held accountable. 
Went through a similar situation in my neighborhood a few years ago. One neighbors dogs got out all the time and attacked other neighbors pets and livestock. The judge was not kind to the dog owners for not taking responsibility when they refused to pay vet bills and loss.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

File in small claims court on your way to pick up the shotgun! Figure up the value that it cost to raise those chickens and how much you will lose without. Might as well get some financial comp someway! If those dogs are harrassing chickens and livestock today...a child will be next!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.


No, I don't blame pit bull owners. I think the breed has a genetic defect that makes them potentially dangerous without any provocation or warning.

You must be a pit bull owner. I don't understand why anyone would own one of those dogs. I didn't say all pit bulls will become an aggressive dog, but the breed in general are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

manwitaplan said:


> Wow...... I finally see why everyone says you know everything.... Thanks for your opinion but the OP asked a question on what the law is around protecting livestock. I do not remember reading where he ask for your awesome OPINION on the pitbull breed.:headknock


Yep, his statement ****** me off 2. You can't fix stupid......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bacon Sandwich. That breed is born to attack and kill...regardless of how it is raised.

fact
U.S. fatal pit bull attacks have surpassed 200 since 1998; the last year the CDC studied fatal dog attack data. In the 20-year period of the CDC study, pit bulls averaged 3.8 deaths per year. During a recent 7-year period (2005 to 2011), they averaged 18.3 per year, up roughly 480%.

If you don't believe me, just ask: Tarilyn Bowles, Mary Jo Hunt, Mary Davis, Rayden Bruce, James Hudson, Debra Wilson Roberts, Charles Hagerman, or Rebecca Carey. Oh wait, you can't...they are Americans KILLED by pit bulls in the US in the last 2 months.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pit Bulls suck! All should be put down. Its in their genes to kill, no matter how much of a loving pet you raised. I will never trust a Pit. 

And shoot the dogs next time and bury em



.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

So, if we were to kill all putbulls from the world, and people start using german shepards as guard dogs for crack houses, and fighting them, and teaching them to attack, do we now get rid of all german shepards?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just shoot the dogs if they come back on your property and dispose of them. Law Enforcement isn't going to be any help in this situation, nor will the courts. Fix your problem yourself.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just shoot the dogs if they come back on your property and dispose of them. Law Enforcement isn't going to be any help in this situation, nor will the courts. Fix your problem yourself.


 Correct answer. SSS


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

get your shot gun back and get/borrow a rifle, at least a .223. Keep them both loaded and ready in a safe place. Replace your livestock and be ready. When they come back,put them down and give them a proper burial, haha i crack myself up..... I mean put them in a trash can or out for the critters to eat in the back of the property.

I shot a couple of pit bulls a few months back,stretching out a calf, worthless dogs unless your a hog hunter.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

.22 CCI in the ear for wild dogs.


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

Seems like you should be able to recoup the cost of replacing the livestock they killed. I would figure up the cost, send your neighbor a simple letter asking them to recoup your loss... and when they blow you off, provide them with a small claims court letter. Feed, eggs and time raising them isnt cheap.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Do what a judge told me one time....dig the hole first. Then get a 22.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.


You, too, are drinking the Koolaid...........


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell this statement to my best friend. He had a "friend" that raised a pit bull "right" and even had obedience trained that one day bit my friends 5 year old in the face. Their excuse was that the dog was provoked because the 5 year old was carrying a plastic sword. Even the owner's wife said the boy didn't make any kind of threatening movements or actions. Consider me crazy but I believe the breed is just genetically altered so much they are just dangerous.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

osobrujo said:


> So, if we were to kill all putbulls from the world, and people start using german shepards as guard dogs for crack houses, and fighting them, and teaching them to attack, do we now get rid of all german shepards?


Years of selective breeding have made pits unpredictable and an unpredictable dog with the power of a pit can be a dangerous thing. I doubt seriously that the breeders of these dogs are going to try to reverse the trend. I've seen what a precious family pet is capable of. Once it was with my neighbors weiner dog in his OWN backyard. Killed him. The next time it was with the pet owners toddler son. Fortunately only a couple of dozen stitches were required.......So, if German Shepherds are ever bred out to be the unpredictable dog that IMO, pits are...then I guess the answer to your question would be Yes......BTW, this precious family pet was voluntarily put down.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

.22 LR in the ear, do it quietly and bury the evidence


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

If it were me both dogs would get a dirt nap next time I caught them in my yard. Don't care what breed. As long as you have livestock they will keep coming back.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm thinkin you know the answer to the question, but just in case you don't, kill them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Get you a Great Pyranees. I don't know if they would work for chickens but they're some bad mfers. My good buddy has one in his back pasture where he keeps a couple of ewes (his show lambs are penned between back yard and that pasture). A couple of years ago HIS pit bull got through the fence in with the ewes and he said within 30 seconds of the kids yelling out back and the commotion that Pyranees had broken the pit bulls neck. A full grown pit bull as well and the Pyranees was still kind of a pup (only 2 yo but still about 140 lbs). Had to put a bullet in his pb's head but that's what he keeps the big white dog out back for. Yotes or any other four legged trespassers.

-that Pyranees is as cool and calm (especially with kids) as any lab I've ever been around. They're bred to protect, not attack and kill.


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

You need to file on their homeowners insurance if they have it. Unfortunately you will probably have to file a lawsuit for them to give you that info. You can get the info yourself by running a title search on the property and seeing if any liens come up. If they do have a mortgage then write the homeowner a letter stating your demands, then CC the lender. The lender will give up the info faster than those dogs killed your chickens. They want to protect their investment. Good luck!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Samson said:


> You need to file on their homeowners insurance if they have it. Unfortunately you will probably have to file a lawsuit for them to give you that info. You can get the info yourself by running a title search on the property and seeing if any liens come up. If they do have a mortgage then write the homeowner a letter stating your demands, then CC the lender. The lender will give up the info faster than those dogs killed your chickens. They want to protect their investment. Good luck!


This sounds like the smartest advice given so far.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember, as a kid, our dogs (both australian sheppherds) got out and got into our neighbors chickens. Neighbor brought both dogs back, dead and laid em on the porch...My dad just apologized and asked me to get the shovel. The dogs had obviously killed a few, I think they got one of his pigs too, they had blood stained fur around their mouth. 

Neighbor could have easily requested we paid for his lost live stock, he didnt, and we didnt complain about him doing what he had to do.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd definatly shoot em... I wouldn't think twice


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My GRF always said that if your dog kills your livestock you must put em down.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Years of selective breeding have made pits unpredictable and an unpredictable dog with the power of a pit can be a dangerous thing. I doubt seriously that the breeders of these dogs are going to try to reverse the trend. I've seen what a precious family pet is capable of. Once it was with my neighbors weiner dog in his OWN backyard. Killed him. The next time it was with the pet owners toddler son. Fortunately only a couple of dozen stitches were required.......So, if German Shepherds are ever bred out to be the unpredictable dog that IMO, pits are...then I guess the answer to your question would be Yes......BTW, this precious family pet was voluntarily put down.


This is already happening its a new breed known as the american bully, its a staffordshire/pitbull and bulldog cross. You get the pitbull look without the pitbull temperment.

To answer the OP post i had a friend who's own dog killed his chickens. He sad once any dog gets the taste of thier blood they tend to go rogue and continue to kill them. The **** dog would try to get into the coop without a chicken in it. You might have to put these dogs down.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Like others have said... I think unfortunately you need to sue the dog owners (I hate the idea of sueing somebody and think it's gotten totally out of control) but probably necessary in this case. I would send them a letter first asking for the payment (figure in all your costs). I would also be prepared for the next time the dogs come around and shoot them without hesitation.

On the subject of pit bulls... All I've got to say is that I'll never own one, and will not bring my kids around anyone's house that has one. You can't trust them IMO.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Guys, remember that these are not my dogs. I'd be happy to have them put down. Does anyone know how the livestock laws apply to this situation? The dog owners do not care to what happened and I don't expect that they will do or change anything. What do Texas laws say about dogs that kill?

How can I determine my actual loss? Have spent a large amount of time and money on these chickens. I have lost my future egg production that I spent the last year cultivating.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Next time the dogs come onto your property, leave the cops and dog catcher out of it and use the SSS method.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

We know they are not your dogs...
Like everyone has said - give them a dirt nap...........


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I know nothing is funny about this situation but picturing a pit bull and a poodle together is funny. Sorry.

I'm an animal lover and believe in eating what I take down with the exception of cases like yours. *Shoot on sight is my answer*....the moment they get back on your property will be the last trespassing they will ever do. Texas laws are on your side.

Had to take out two feral cats when we first bought our place. Heartbreaking but had to be done.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Gentle and loving" pit bulls have maimed or killed many young children.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. I know it is frustrating to say the least.

To me, it sounds like animal control officer did all he/she could. The act of a dog attacking or killing anything other than a human is a civil matter. I'd try to take it up with the neighbors first. If they balk, then take the civil route.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

swifty said:


> I know nothing is funny about this situation but picturing a pit bull and a poodle together is funny. Sorry.
> 
> I'm an animal lover and believe in eating what I take down with the exception of cases like yours. *Shoot on sight is my answer*....the moment they get back on your property will be the last trespassing they will ever do. * Texas laws are on your side. *
> 
> Had to take out two feral cats when we first bought our place. Heartbreaking but had to be done.


I raised this question to a game warden who visited my property.

She said there was no hard and fast law about dogs on your property. If I felt they were a threat to me, my family, my livestock, games on the farm..etc..do what was necessary but DO NOT BRAG TO ANYONE ABOUT IT. In another word, she indirectly referred to the SSS rule of engagement.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

And as mentioned already, legally, you may do just what you feel you need to do to protect yourself, family, and property from stray animals.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i would shoot them


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


My neighbor has a pit and she is a very sweet dog. She runs up to you and then just lays down offering her belly for a scratch. It's owners that train the dog to act the way it does. I have known many good dogs that were pits and that's because they were owned by the right people.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Guys, remember that these are not my dogs. I'd be happy to have them put down. Does anyone know how the livestock laws apply to this situation? The dog owners do not care to what happened and I don't expect that they will do or change anything. What do Texas laws say about dogs that kill?
> 
> How can I determine my actual loss? Have spent a large amount of time and money on these chickens. I have lost my future egg production that I spent the last year cultivating.


I don't understand why anyone in your circumstances would come on here whining about losing poultry and not doing anything about it without posting on the internet. Practically everyone has said eliminate the dogs. Just do it and don't say any more about it. As for your sum***** neighbor, are you big enough to take him down physically? Consider that too if he comes on your property again for any reason. Just don't post about it. The only thing worse than a chicken killing dog is a child killing dog and that's probably in the future if you don't do something about the problem.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a little different than the situation with the OP but may help him with his decision. Last year my neighbors pit got out of his fence. The dog had always seemed agressive to me, barking and snarling anytime I was in my back yard. Anuway, I went out my back fence. When the dog saw me he charged. I made it inside the fence and the dog rammed the fence trying to get at me.

Talked to my neighbor about it and he was unconcerned. I called animal control, I do live inside the city limits, and reported the incident. I also asked what my rights were. Here is exactly what I was told. You can do ANYTHING necessary to protect yourself or your property. I said you are saying that I can shoot the dog. She said "I can't tell you to shoot the dog, but you can do whatever is necessary. " I am not sure if being in the country would change that response.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*What to Do - Dogs Trespassing on Your Property*

The elderly lady who owned the ranch I leased had three dogs one of which was her pet and companion "Tricky". Tricky was a small dog that would have fit in an apple box. She caught the dogs killing her sheep so she put all three of them down. I asked her why she killed her pet and she said you cannot break the dogs from killing livestock once they have started. She loved all animals and was broken hearted.
The law is on your side so if the dogs show up again there's only one solution and then you will probably have a bunch of $#!t with the owners. I don't envy your situation but "a mans gotta do what he's gotta do".
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I raised this question to a game warden who visited my property.
> 
> She said there was no hard and fast law about dogs on your property. If I felt they were a threat to me, my family, my livestock, games on the farm..etc..do what was necessary but DO NOT BRAG TO ANYONE ABOUT IT. In another word, she indirectly referred to the SSS rule of engagement.


I love our game wardens...good folks. but there is a hard a "hard and fast" law about dogs on your property that have killed, about to kill, or just killed livestock...it took less than 5 minutes to find this by searching:

from the Texas Health and Safety Code, Title 10, Chapter 822:

Sec. 822.013. DOGS OR COYOTES THAT ATTACK ANIMALS. (a) A dog or coyote that is attacking, is about to attack, or has recently attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may be killed by:
(1) any person witnessing the attack; or
(2) the attacked animal's owner or a person acting on behalf of the owner if the owner or person has knowledge of the attack.
(b) A person who kills a dog or coyote as provided by this section is not liable for damages to the owner, keeper, or person in control of the dog or coyote.
(c) A person who discovers on the person's property a dog or coyote known or suspected of having killed livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may detain or impound the dog or coyote and return it to its owner or deliver the dog or coyote to the local animal control authority. The owner of the dog or coyote is liable for all costs incurred in the capture and care of the dog or coyote and all damage done by the dog or coyote.
(d) The owner, keeper, or person in control of a dog or coyote that is known to have attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls shall control the dog or coyote in a manner approved by the local animal control authority.
(e) A person is not required to acquire a hunting license under Section 42.002, Parks and Wildlife Code, to kill a dog or coyote under this section.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> .22 CCI in the ear for wild dogs.


x2

and anyone that defends pit bull ownership or the breed is dumb


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

OK to shoot if they are on your property after your livestock.
Got a neighbor here in Utopia has 6 confirmed dog kills. All but one came from his neighbor across the road. Two were dachshunds, 2 mixed breed and one German Shepard. The German Shepard was the last. He had a crippled goat by the throat when he was shot. The others were killing his chickens.
Dog owner tried her best to get charges filed, but the county told her he was justified. 
Same dick head also promised to shoot one of mine the next time he got through the fence. This was when he no longer had anymore animals on his property. That was 4 years ago, and haven't and never will talk to him again.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

shoot the ^&^%& things!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shoot the dogs. 

I love pitbull threads, priceless. Bunch of ridiculous opinions claiming to be facts. Carry on, experts.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I've shot dogs for trying to attack calves before. Most are feral/wild dogs that are around. If I know the owner of the domestic dogs I will warn then, but after that all bets are off. I'm not going to take a $500 loss because of a dog. I do love dogs and have owned many over the years.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I love our game wardens...good folks. but there is a hard a "hard and fast" law about dogs on your property that have killed, about to kill, or just killed livestock...it took less than 5 minutes to find this by searching:
> 
> from the Texas Health and Safety Code, Title 10, Chapter 822:
> 
> ...


Thanks Spec,

I feel that the officer basically prevented me from doing what I was allowed by law by the way he physically positioned himself. I also question how this law goes along with a prohibition on firing in city limits if there is one? How does one get animal control to enforce something like sub section "e"? Their attitude was the by issuing a ticket and generating some income for themselves that the problem was resolved.

I'm looking for real information and laws like that above and not just super heroes like Dave shooting from the hip. I want to be sure that I work within the legal parameters of the law. I have no problem with those dogs being in their yard, but I do have problem with them being in mine. The owner is the puffy macho turd type and I don't care to be on his level.

Thanks for the information and keep it coming.:texasflag


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup I would be getting a gun that can reach out and touch them!!! I also would be filing in small claims court and recoup on the coup!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

cubera said:


> OK to shoot if they are on your property after your livestock.
> Got a neighbor here in Utopia has 6 confirmed dog kills. All but one came from his neighbor across the road. Two were dachshunds, 2 mixed breed and one German Shepard. The German Shepard was the last. He had a crippled goat by the throat when he was shot. The others were killing his chickens.
> Dog owner tried her best to get charges filed, but the county told her he was justified.
> *Same dick head also promised to shoot one of mine the next time he got through the fence. This was when he no longer had anymore animals on his property. That was 4 years ago, and haven't and never will talk to him again*.


Why are you angry at him for promising to shoot your dogs when they TRESPASSED his property?

You should be angry at yourself for NOT KEEPING YOUR DOGS ON YOUR PROPERTY where they belong.

Personally I do not mind neighbor's dogs, friendly ones, who come over with wagging tails looking for a little pat and a little run and fetch game. That happened frequently. But that is not a case with snarling big dogs coming to my property or those that came over to go after other animals on my property.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

put a bowl of ethylene glycol out near your chickens and silently the dogs will die, once them killers taste chicken they will be back until all gone and you cant always be there to blast em
good luck


----------



## speedbump (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same problems a couple years ago with my chickens and Rio Grandes, I went to the neighbors and called animal control a few times, finally told them no more chances and let the air out of 5 constantly loose dogs and have not had a problem since. By the way all the dogs were caught in the act on a game cam before the problem was solved.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Once any dog starts killing chickens*

It won't stop

The owners now know they have a problem

If the dogs get on your property again you are well within your rights to kill the dogs - plain and simple, but just remember free roaming chickens even on your property are fair game for a variety of predators

I would go after the owners for restitution

Send them a REGISTERED letter outlining and categorizing your damages and ask for (nicely) restitution , if they refuse then you take it to small claims court - you will win

Let them know in no uncertain terms if their dogs are found on your property again you will put them down and deliver their bodies to the owners doorstep for disposal.

You will have new enemies - but you can't fix stupid.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I lost 25 goats to the same thing in one night. I had moved a bow target up next to the fence so I could mow and apparently three dogs used it as a ramp to get over the fence. Little did they know after they mutilated each of our animals that they would not have no escape. I had to put down each of the animals that had legs chewed off and such. These dogs were well fed, taken care of, and to the owners luck had no ways of identifying ownership. The police gave full support of actions and informed me that if I could identify the owners they could be in suit of their value x3 due to they were considered livestock.. dont quote me on that multiplier keep in mind this was some time back and I've done all I can to block wha all went on that night. Good luck with your challenge, I've shared your pain.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I have called the game warden who is checking into this, since animal control won't do their job. I will try to catch up with the local PD supervisor to discuss as well. I will also file with the court for restitution, but know I will get a judgement that will go unpaid until I file liens. I will be down at the city in a little while to discuss with the city manger since animal control refuses to act.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Absolut said:


> Like others have said... I think unfortunately you need to sue the dog owners (I hate the idea of sueing somebody and think it's gotten totally out of control) but probably necessary in this case. I would send them a letter first asking for the payment (figure in all your costs). I would also be prepared for the next time the dogs come around and shoot them without hesitation.
> 
> On the subject of pit bulls... All I've got to say is that I'll never own one, and will not bring my kids around anyone's house that has one. You can't trust them IMO.


good advice, be sure to send bill by registered mail.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I think Troy Landry said it best...

"Choot 'Em !"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Give em strong medicine....


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to catch the dogs messing with my chicken, they would kill a couple playing with them. I finally had enough and I shot every dog that breathed near them. That ended the problem after I killed a few dogs. Once a dog kills a chicken they come back for more.

Get ride of the dogs, if someone cant take care of their dog and allows it t kill someones livestock, it needs to be put down.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

put a bowl of ethylene glycol out near your chickens and silently the dogs will die said:


> I'm highly disappointed in this advice like this when considering how : others are aware of the situation, its illegal and can get you can get you prosecuted , has no guarantee on hitting its intended target, and can start an ugly unfair neighborhood feud putting innocent animals in the line of fire.
> but still just my $.02
> 
> Don't let what you can't control get in the way of what you can.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't read all the post, so don't know if anyone has suggested this or not. We use a couple of donkeys to run with the cattle. The donkeys will attack dogs and coyotes. Hope this helps


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> My neighbor has a pit and she is a very sweet dog. She runs up to you and then just lays down offering her belly for a scratch. It's owners that train the dog to act the way it does. I have known many good dogs that were pits and that's because they were owned by the right people.


As I mentioned earlier, I realize that not every pit bull is a bad dog, but I do believe that the breed in general has some genetic defect that makes no pit bull completely trustworthy - especially around children.



shaggydog said:


> "Gentle and loving" pit bulls have maimed or killed many young children.


About a month ago, I read somewhere that roughly 75% of all fatal attacks by dogs on humans were by pit bulls, and 95% of those attacks were unprovoked.

It's the unpredictabilty of the breed that troubles me.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> Thanks Spec,
> 
> I feel that the officer basically prevented me from doing what I was allowed by law by the way he physically positioned himself. I also question how this law goes along with a prohibition on firing in city limits if there is one? How does one get animal control to enforce something like sub section "e"? *Their attitude was the by issuing a ticket and generating some income for themselves that the problem was resolved*.
> 
> ...





On The Hook said:


> I have called the game warden who is checking into this, *since animal control won't do their job*. I will try to catch up with the local PD supervisor to discuss as well. I will also file with the court for restitution, but know I will get a judgement that will go unpaid until I file liens. I will be down at the city in a little while to discuss with the city manger since animal control refuses to act.


And just what else can animal control do? You've been told how to handle this by numerous members on this board. It has also been said that this is a civil matter. Animal control cannot do much when an animal attacks another animal. Had these dogs attacked a human, that is a whole other ball of wax.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Killing livestock!*



On The Hook said:


> Thanks Spec,
> 
> I feel that the officer basically prevented me from doing what I was allowed by law by the way he physically positioned himself. I also question how this law goes along with a prohibition on firing in city limits if there is one? How does one get animal control to enforce something like sub section "e"? Their attitude was the by issuing a ticket and generating some income for themselves that the problem was resolved.
> 
> ...


*I agree, to a degree, with a previous poster who wanted to know what else you could possibly want to know! The law has been quoted to you. You have heard from others who have experienced similar incidents and acted on them. It is now up to you to bite the bullet and move forward with this.*
*On related statements I have a hard time seeing the logic with the statement that eluded to "documented pit bull caused deaths" being linked to rumor, ridiculous claims or the like. If a documented death caused by a specific act---in this case as a direct result caused by a vicious dog attack, re. PIT BULL---is not considered a "fact" then I guess this so called "expert commenting on "experts" is living on another planet!*
*Here in the Coastal Bend where I live it is an unfortunate occurence that many times when called to assist with an animal trespass or out of control situation(animal is someone's other than the callee) the enforcement folks seem to put the onus on the person making the complaint rather than the owner of the offending animal. I do not know if this is because of the PETA effect that seems to be pervasive in our society, the probability that the majority of the animal control officers are devoted pet owners themselves or what but do not be shocked or surprised when the person trying to make a complaint about an out of control animal situation becomes the one being put on the defensive.*


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ATX 4x4 said:


> And just what else can animal control do? You've been told how to handle this by numerous members on this board. It has also been said that this is a civil matter. Animal control cannot do much when an animal attacks another animal. Had these dogs attacked a human, that is a whole other ball of wax.


Actually your wrong. Animal control can put restrictions on how the offending dogs are kept, and they can be considered a nuisance and dangerous animal requiring additional safeguards. They can seize the animals until the owners can prove that they have complied with the restrictions. There are multiple tickets they can receive, more than just having a dog running loose. The could also care that harm has been done to someones property. The game warden is checking into this and the pd will also.

Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Your porperty on your land....prtoect it as you fee necessary. Neighbors obviously have no intention of correcting the issue. Dispatch dogs=save chickens.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

a bowl of antifreeze will work


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

My father used to run cattle in Simonton across from the old rodeo arena about 20 years ago. The entrance to the ranch was on an old dead end road where people would drop off unwanted pets. I was about 10 at the time but remember to this day driving through the pasture checking cattle and seeing a pack of 10 mutts attacking a calf. My father (who usually wouldnt shoot the dogs infront of me) stopped the truck, grabbed an old .22 out of the tool box and started popping off rounds at the pack. Got about half of the dogs including a 2 lb Pomeranian puff ball that he shot off of the neck of the calf. Once a dog goes "feral" you aren't going to make a house pet out of him again. The dogs will be back, I would be locked and loaded with a hole dug.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

fultonswimmer said:


> *I agree, to a degree, with a previous poster who wanted to know what else you could possibly want to know! The law has been quoted to you. You have heard from others who have experienced similar incidents and acted on them. It is now up to you to bite the bullet and move forward with this.*
> *On related statements I have a hard time seeing the logic with the statement that eluded to "documented pit bull caused deaths" being linked to rumor, ridiculous claims or the like. If a documented death caused by a specific act---in this case as a direct result caused by a vicious dog attack, re. PIT BULL---is not considered a "fact" then I guess this so called "expert commenting on "experts" is living on another planet!*
> *Here in the Coastal Bend where I live it is an unfortunate occurence that many times when called to assist with an animal trespass or out of control situation(animal is someone's other than the callee) the enforcement folks seem to put the onus on the person making the complaint rather than the owner of the offending animal. I do not know if this is because of the PETA effect that seems to be pervasive in our society, the probability that the majority of the animal control officers are devoted pet owners themselves or what but do not be shocked or surprised when the person trying to make a complaint about an out of control animal situation becomes the one being put on the defensive.*


I agree 100%! What is going on with animals, PETA, and their "rights" is no different then what's going on with criminals and feeling sorry for them. It's far too often that the victim in the case is often treated like they did something wrong.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Whatever you do DO NOT make the dogs suffer by drinking some concoction of antifreeze or similar. That is total BS and uncalled for. sad3sm


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

This works for bobcats, might work for your dog issue also.

If your chickens are in the coop at night, and that is where they are being predated, place a large live trap, just inside the door, where the chickens come in. The trap will block the door, keeps the chickens in all night.

It also catches the intruder, be it feline or canine ( or raccon ). What you do with the body is up to you..... but there is no doubt at that point, you are within the law to dispose of it as YOU see fit.

And the advice about the "SSS rules of engagement", is very good. Depending on the situation, adding a fourth S ( smirk or smile ) is appropriate.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

my labs got out one day and killed a couple of my neighbors chickens. they were trained and brought up right. I guess the thrill if the chase got to them. it can happen to any breed. we offered to pay for the chickens they said it was ok, had they shot our dogs, I would have been upset but I would completely understand. sounds like your neighbors aren't as understanding though. if you do decide to "handle" it I would keep it quite. you don't want a enemy that might try to take retaliation on your dogs or other livestock.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

fultonswimmer said:


> *I agree, to a degree, with a previous poster who wanted to know what else you could possibly want to know! The law has been quoted to you. You have heard from others who have experienced similar incidents and acted on them. It is now up to you to bite the bullet and move forward with this.*
> *.*


So, since you seem to know it all, are you are confirming that only one single law applies in this case? Surely you will pay for any representation needed by following *all* the advice that has been given since the law has been quoted to me. What else would I need to know? Ever seen or heard of any being prosecuted when they were in the right? We all see it happen across the nation on at least a semi-regular basis. I don't want to be a test case for a promotion happy prosecutor.

I appreciate the real advice, but what is the point of posts like this? Maybe Dave and Fulton Swimmer can team up and fix things right up since it is all so cut and dry.

Anyone can be a hot head and go firing off at the hip, mouth, or gun, but I choose to make rational informed decisions. If I don't know the answer already, I ask. Why is that a problem for you?

I hope your week is better than mine.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I personally can't stand pit bull or similar dogs and really hate owners who are not responsible of their so called pets. I say kill them and hide the evidence.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow...I swear I have not been drinknig but that last post was ridiculous!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> my labs got out one day and killed a couple of my neighbors chickens. they were trained and brought up right. I guess the thrill if the chase got to them. it can happen to any breed. we offered to pay for the chickens they said it was ok, had they shot our dogs, I would have been upset but I would completely understand. sounds like your neighbors aren't as understanding though. if you do decide to "handle" it I would keep it quite. you don't want a enemy that might try to take retaliation on your dogs or other livestock.


Your right on with this. I know things happen and you expect a small occasional loss, but this was just total decimation. It was not out of hunger or even for food. It was solely for the thrill of the kill. Kill one and go for the next. These were not your typical barn yard chickens, they were hand raised and tame. I'm really tired of trying to have nice things only to have them damaged, stolen, or killed at the hands of a turd.

There was no apology, remorse, or offer of restitution, instead the turds gave me an attitude. My animals were in my yard and so were their dogs. PD did not help, animal control did not help, and I'm left with the aftermath. I did nothing wrong. I'm working with more LEO's to try and find a proper resolution.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dude - quit fretting over it and seek restitution for your loss. kill them next time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have personally run the dogs off at least 4-5 times previously


Once should have been enough.

TH


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Spec, I'm not fretting over it, just wish to handle it properly. 

Trout, Once was more than enough, but you cannot just go running down the street shooting dogs. These suckers are fast and I'm not. When I ran them off, they saw me coming and took off, but I chased them for a long while. I never knew where they lived or I would have addressed it with the owner. 

They live a 1/4 mile or more away and have a fenced yard apparently. Except when they have been in my yard, I have not seen them out. How does one stop what they cannot find? I don't know many ordinary people who chase dogs around neighborhoods while trying to shoot them. Am I supposed to ask the dog to stay put while I run 500 feet to the house, get the gun and load it, run 500 feet back all while he waits for me? I have a bit more property than most do at home :biggrin:, heck my driveway is 75 feet long. I would have taken care of them yesterday if the PD had not been in the way.

I know how to deal with this in court, but don't know all the laws or how they pertain to livestock as I'm not a big time farmer. Obviously, others have dealt with similar situations and I'm hoping they can guide me to a proper resolution.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Start throwing your dead livestock that the dogs are killing in their owners yard

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmd1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


That's just totally ignorant. It's ignorance like this that needs to be eliminated from the gene pool. Makes me sick every time I hear people put ALL pit bulls in the wrong category. Maybe you should read some history about American Pit Bull Terriers and see what they were originally bred for. I would trust my pit over a poodle, or any other breed for that matter. There are bad dogs, of ALL breeds... just like there are bad people, of ALL sorts!!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

My neighbor in back has the same problem with his next door neighbor. (There are 11 acres separating our homes). LEO in our area told him he was within his rights to shoot the dogs and throw the carcasses over the offending owner's fence.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Choot em and then call the neighbors and tell them to come get their dogs before they start stinking.

It's the code of the south.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Why are you angry at him for promising to shoot your dogs when they TRESPASSED his property?
> 
> You should be angry at yourself for NOT KEEPING YOUR DOGS ON YOUR PROPERTY where they belong.
> 
> Personally I do not mind neighbor's dogs, friendly ones, who come over with wagging tails looking for a little pat and a little run and fetch game. That happened frequently. But that is not a case with snarling big dogs coming to my property or those that came over to go after other animals on my property.


The whole story.
There was a lighting strike very close to where I was working and the dog was supervising.
For some reason he didn't head for his kennel or the golf cart, but instead found a hole in the neighbors fence, ran to his front porch panting and scared out of his skin. This was a dog that never left my side.
Neighbor hadn't had any animals on his property in quite sometime, but it became apparent that he just likes to shoot dogs.
I had no problem understanding why he shot the neighbors dogs while they were killing his chickens.
No problem shooting the Shepard when it had the crippled goat down.
If he had shot my dog in the act of killing I wouldn't have liked it, but it would have been something I had to live with, but again, no livestock when this happened.
Not long after he had the gall to ask if I would go halves on a new fence. Screw him, I just a couple of layers of old fencing up against his, problem solved.
Now he devout more time to researching chem trails and end of the world BS that he believes in.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

weimtrainer said:


> My neighbor in back has the same problem with his next door neighbor. (There are 11 acres separating our homes). LEO in our area told him he was within his rights to shoot the dogs and throw the carcasses over the offending owner's fence.


Are you in a city limit? That is the biggest issue here.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

you seem to take issue with the advice I gave you and have mentioned my name twice. So, here's some more advice. Quit asking for detailed free legal advice on the internet, hire a lawyer, get the advice you are seeking, then do what needs to be done. Or, you might ask in your comeback what UN laws might apply to your case and perhaps Ernest will give you some freeby advice on that.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

My father-in-law has a small 5 acre place where he has his home and raises goats and chickens. He had several instances where packs of dogs would come through the fence and kill several goats. On one occasion, they killed his entire coop of chickens. He picked up a .22 and started to shoot the dogs that came after his livestock. One night, he heard the goats and his donkey making a lot of racket. He looked outside to see 6-7 dogs getting after the goats. He started shooting at the dogs, hitting 4 of them and scaring off the rest. Several goats were already dead or on their way. When he looked at the dogs, he noticed they belonged to his son that lived on another 5 acre tract some two lots down. One of the dogs he killed was the family's longtime pet. He made the phone call at 4:00 in the morning and told his son to come pick up the dog's bodies. He said his heart broke about the situation but it had to be done. The dogs will always come back for more.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> Actually your wrong. Animal control can put restrictions on how the offending dogs are kept, and they can be considered a nuisance and dangerous animal requiring additional safeguards. They can seize the animals until the owners can prove that they have complied with the restrictions. *There are multiple tickets they can receive, more than just having a dog running loose*. The could also care that harm has been done to someones property. The game warden is checking into this and the pd will also.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words..


Ok, like what?



On The Hook said:


> *Spec, I'm not fretting over it, just wish to handle it properly. *
> 
> Trout, Once was more than enough, but you cannot just go running down the street shooting dogs. These suckers are fast and I'm not. When I ran them off, they saw me coming and took off, but I chased them for a long while. I never knew where they lived or I would have addressed it with the owner.
> 
> ...


So clearly you haven't heard the answer you want to hear so you are going to keep asking? You watch too much tv bro and have too many unreal expectations. It's been explained the only way to handle this now is to go ask them, mail them, take them to court. The system *WILL NOT* handle a civil matter for you.

I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

way back, my cousin raised some kind of show chickens. His own dog (some **** near 200lb breed, it actually killed a cow once, different story) 
He tied one of the dead chickens around his neck for 3 months, that dog was terrified of chickens after that..

a


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like your gonna be scared your whole life. Shoot them and be done, worry about the small stuff later. The way your going, more chickens may die


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

This story should have never been told. Dogs that run loose have a way of disappearing if they are a threat to kids, livestock, etc... at least that's what happens in my neck of the woods... so I've been told.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

weimtrainer said:


> My neighbor in back has the same problem with his next door neighbor. (There are 11 acres separating our homes). LEO in our area told him he was within his rights to shoot the dogs and throw the carcasses over the offending owner's fence.


Completely my opinion here, but if you do shoot these animals on your property I would NOT just throw the animals over the fence or return them to the neighbors. Someone can either come collect them or you will just bury them yourself. 
That way there won't be any confusion as to whether the animals were actually on your property when they were killed.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Pit bulls need to be eliminated from the canine gene pool. I'm not sure what to say about the rogue poodle. Poodles generally aren't aggressive dogs, and they are also one of the smarter breeds of dogs.
> 
> And please don't try to tell me how your pit bull is such a wonderful and peaceful animal. I think pit bulls have a neurological anomaly or some sort of genetic defect that makes them entirely unpredictable and always potentially dangerous animals.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone would want to own a pit bull.


I agree, there is something in the make up...


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*We kill them*

uyp here no question about it


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Lebber32 said:


> Retarded statement to make, you can't classify all "pit bulls" the same. Blame owners of pit bulls 99% of the time. Raise dogs the right way and treat em good and theyll act the right way no matter what breed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have owned one, and never again. My pit was raised the same way with my German S. never abused and one day he snapped and I have scars to show it. I believe they are very dangerous.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a new suggestion; Wait till some new Asian restaurant move into the neighborhood...issue solved!

Just kidding folks!

I'm Asian so it's all good! 

Happy Friday!

Ps...Dogs that eat chicken, do they in turn taste like chicken? LOL


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

cubera said:


> The whole story.
> There was a lighting strike very close to where I was working and the dog was supervising.
> For some reason he didn't head for his kennel or the golf cart, but instead found a hole in the neighbors fence, ran to his front porch panting and scared out of his skin. This was a dog that never left my side.
> Neighbor hadn't had any animals on his property in quite sometime, but it became apparent that he just likes to shoot dogs.
> ...


It appears your neighbor already had bad experiences with trespassing dogs and he consciously/subconsciously prejudices against dogs just like the current prejudices against Muslim people as a whole instead of looking at individual case basis.

On the positive side, thus far he only "promised" instead of pulling the trigger.....at least that is a show of self-restraint.....:fish:


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Screw a shotgun, I'd lay down prone on the porch, crack open a beer and start poking holes with a 300 wsm. Sounds like a Friday to me


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> ------------------snip------------------
> I hope this all makes sense as I am rather steamed right now.-------------------------------------------:help:


With all respect to you sir, Is this a dang joke and you are 'masterBaiting' this site with a question a normal FARM/RANCH mid-teenager would know what to do in a flash?

You walk out and see your-lively hood being destroyed, wiped-out, seeing it happen and you come up an idea as, "I'll just blog 2cool for suggestions, maybe I'll get 61+ replies too".

We've lost more than 6k beautiful lives on foreign soil since 9/11 to continue ones freedom to defend their personal rights, safety under one's roof in this country and you let some man's dog(s) come over and walk away with your wallet. Man, grow a pair! ...... Col. Travis, Jim Bowie will flip in their graves if they read your post.

If you were my sister's husband, I would let her know there would be one less Christmas card to her house and I would insist/assist her to leave the ball-less one,...........again with due respect. This thread did NOT happen did it?!

Rancher w/o a firearm??????????? in Texas??????? :headknock


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am a dog lover, but you do need to protect yourself. From what the law told you, you are apparently located where it is legal to shoot a gun if done so safely. I honestly believe that once a dog gets a taste of blood, the killing will continue.

I would not take the dogs bodies to the dogs owners though. I would just bury them or dispose of them in some other way.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Long story short, last august I saw a vehicle up by the road at our place in the country and there were three dogs running around in our front pasture. I figured the guy was dumping the dogs and headed towards him in my truck. Once I got there he asked if those were my dogs because they were killing a calf. It was my uncle's calf lying out in my pasture. The dogs had run it through the barbed wire fence and had the ears chewed off and it's neck torn open. I reached in the truck for my .357 and the guy asked me what I was going to do. I told him to watch me and proceeded to gut shoot the closest one. The other two headed for the hills, one being a pit bull mix. While he stood there wide eyed, I walked up to the calf who was one it's last breath and put it out of it's misery. 
Never found out who's dogs they were but one morning in November last fall that F**King pit bull came out in front of my deer stand at 150 yards. One shot with a 7mm-08 took care of his ***.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Super Dave said:


> *you seem to take issue with the advice I gave you and have mentioned my name twice*. So, here's some more advice. Quit asking for detailed free legal advice on the internet, hire a lawyer, get the advice you are seeking, then do what needs to be done. Or, you might ask in your comeback what UN laws might apply to your case and perhaps Ernest will give you some freeby advice on that.


Maybe it has something to do with your nice helpful reply to my questions about laws.



Super Dave said:


> I don't understand why anyone in your circumstances would come on here whining about losing poultry and not doing anything about it without posting on the internet. Practically everyone has said eliminate the dogs. Just do it and don't say any more about it. As for your sum***** neighbor, are you big enough to take him down physically? Consider that too if he comes on your property again for any reason. Just don't post about it. The only thing worse than a chicken killing dog is a child killing dog and that's probably in the future if you don't do something about the problem.


*"Quit asking for detailed free legal advice on the internet, hire a lawyer"*

I did not ask for free legal advice, I asked if anyone knew anything about the livestock laws and how they applied. Prefaced upon that information, I asked how this might be resolved.

Maybe I should pm you before I post to make sure my posts meet your approval. :dance:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ATX
So clearly you haven't heard the answer you want to hear so you are going to keep asking? You watch too much tv bro and have too many unreal expectations. It's been explained the only way to handle this now is to go ask them said:


> WILL NOT[/B] handle a civil matter for you.
> 
> I do wish you the best of luck.


So your saying that there is only one law that applies here and that nothing else comes into play? I never stated that I had any expectation that anyone would handle a civil matter for me.


----------



## cajun4396 (May 30, 2012)

lock and load... call them over, shoot them , bury or dispose of them... You're in danger also.. Rampaging dogs are NO BUENO... I'd keep a loaded weapon ready because they'll be back.


----------



## cajun4396 (May 30, 2012)

SEATEX has the answer... 1 bullet no more problem... GET RID OF THE Menace...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

twoZJs said:


> With all respect to you sir, Is this a dang joke and you are 'masterBaiting' this site with a question a normal FARM/RANCH mid-teenager would know what to do in a flash?
> 
> You walk out and see your-lively hood being destroyed, wiped-out, seeing it happen and you come up an idea as, "I'll just blog 2cool for suggestions, maybe I'll get 61+ replies too".
> 
> ...


No jokes here, and I'm not seeing any respect in your post. I'm not a teenager, nor did I grow up on a ranch or farm.

I have never stated that I was a Rancher, nor have I stated that I derive my living from livestock, farming, or ranching. But, I happen to know that more than a few folks on 2cool are farmers and ranchers and thought they might help me better understand the livestock laws. I'm just a guy who lives on some small acreage in the city who has some chickens, so the legalities of such things are not common knowledge to me.

I'm not seeing what our nations soldiers have to do with my chickens being killed, but I appreciate their sacrifices.

I'm thinking that your sister might not be so proud of her brother and his bashing of a fellow American for asking questions about what laws apply to a situation he has not had to deal with previously.

I really appreciate your helpful information and insightful contribution to helping me understand the laws as they apply in this situation.

If you'd care to come over and dig up the chickens, you more than welcome to, if that will help put your mind at ease.

And thanks again for the respect you so thoughtfully pointed out.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

To those who have contributed helpful information, I appreciate it.

We now return you to another 2cool bash session, although I'm not sure why.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Sounds like your gonna be scared your whole life. Shoot them and be done, worry about the small stuff later. The way your going, more chickens may die


I guess your right.... Who am I to argue about what you know.

Thanks for the support and helpful information.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> Guys, remember that these are not my dogs. I'd be happy to have them put down. Does anyone know how the livestock laws apply to this situation? The dog owners do not care to what happened and I don't expect that they will do or change anything. What do Texas laws say about dogs that kill?
> 
> How can I determine my actual loss? Have spent a large amount of time and money on these chickens. I have lost my future egg production that I spent the last year cultivating.


 I have 50 chickens. I talked with a deputy the other day about a neighbor thats brain dead. Then explained to him about some new neighbors that have a dog. She came over to buy eggs. I was just forewarning her to keep her dog locked up because I'll kill it if it comes over on my property. Johnny Law said that I threatened her. Mr deputy said its not illegal for the dog to come over onto my property. I can only kill it if it trys to attack my chickens. Well, chickens freak out very easily & the mere sight of a dog could cause the birds to quit laying. Best advice again is Shoot, Shovel, & Shutup. I did the wrong thing by asking now if something happens to the neighbors dog I will be blamed. Serious as a heart attack. Listen to me SSS. That's the only solution. The deputy said I could possibly get cruelty to animal charged against me. I don't understand it but thats what a Deputy told me just this week. I'm not gonna let any predator take my chickens screw the law. Sorry. Keeping livestock is a 365 day 24/7 responsibilty & if the laws are in favor of hawks,dogs are whatever it is taking my livestock screw it. SSS>


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

MC you really can make good post and really make stupid bad post. This one STUPID BAD This goes for the mis-informed / media hyped Pit haters on this thread GILBERT MrsDixie HotROD Hollywood1053 and ShassyDog. BTW ShassyDog so have other breeds. 

OP - All you have to do is kill the dogs. Just that simple. Did a hole and bury them. I wouldnt use a shotgun. Get a .223 or a .17 or 22 hornet. Turn them into a #2 pencil. Breed of dog has no barring here


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rmd1969 said:


> That's just totally ignorant. It's ignorance like this that needs to be eliminated from the gene pool. Makes me sick every time I hear people put ALL pit bulls in the wrong category. Maybe you should read some history about American Pit Bull Terriers and see what they were originally bred for. I would trust my pit over a poodle, or any other breed for that matter. There are bad dogs, of ALL breeds... just like there are bad people, of ALL sorts!!!


You may be able to trust your pit bull, but most people don't. I know about the history of the pit bull terriers, and they can be docile dogs, but their unpredictabilty and potential for unexplained destructive behavior is quite well documented and, therefore, is also an important part of their history.

When reading about history, don't just read the parts you like or agree with, read it all.

Not all pit bulls are defective, but enough of them are defective that I wouldn't trust any of them.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> So your saying that there is only one law that applies here and that nothing else comes into play? I never stated that I had any expectation that anyone would handle a civil matter for me.


Como say what?

I'm telling you that to my knowledge this is a civil matter and there were no other laws to enforce other than dog at large. The animal control officer told you, several people on this board have told you, and yet you say there were several things the dog owner(s) still could have been cited for...and you claimed it was a money grab for animal control.

Criminal law enforcement including animal control do not enforce civil laws.

So again I'll ask, what else could they have been cited for? I don't mean it sarcastically, I'm honestly looking to be educated if I'm wrong.

This is a by-product of small government. Embrace it and handle it civilly.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*I wanna go get a pit bull right now*

I guess these were just bad owners hahaha I bet if you asked any of these folks what they thought about the breed after this happened, I bet not one would tell you that bs about its the owners not the breed. If your a parent and have kids around these dogs, whats it going to take to think again in owning such a destructive animal. I guess you feel like a real man cuz you got a pit haha


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh yea, not pitbull threads. If the mods wanna delete it, no problem. 

Plenty of other dog/breeds that need some lovin too, why roll the dice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

shoot the dogs, when the owner shows up, hand him a bill for your damages


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sea sick said:


> Oh yea, not pitbull threads. If the mods wanna delete it, no problem.


If you want to be a moderator, feel free to submit an application to moderating school, but I doubt you'll get in.

Until then, why don't you just leave the moderating to the moderators. They do a pretty good job in here without rookies like you.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Shoot em and be done with it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> If you want to be a moderator, feel free to submit an application to moderating school, but I doubt you'll get in.
> 
> Until then, why don't you just leave the moderating to the moderators. They do a pretty good job in here without rookies like you.


I was talking about my previous post there sunshine,,,now go have another coronita and big bowl of ****


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

My neighbors recently got a rescued pit bull (American Staffordshire Terrier). She's a sweet dog and was obedience trained in France. The dog doesn't respond to commands in english and the only one around who speaks french is my daughter, but she's only here once in a while. The family who got the dog said if it turns on their 9 year old boy, they'll have her put down. I can't for the life of me figure this out. If that is a possibility, and we all know it is, why get the dog in the first place?


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I went through this same thing with Ducks that I raised. Police told me to shoot them.
So we killed one and wouded the other. Followed the Wounded one to its owners house police issued tickets to the dog owner and we took him to court for $55 per bird X 49 dead birds. 
Judge found him guilty, dogs died from their wounds, and guy went to jail when he didn't pay. The dogs continued to come back until we shot them. Once they found out how much fun it was to chomp them and chase them it never stops! This was about a month long ordeal!
I would go down and have a chat with the Police Chief.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fish-a-mon said:


> MC you really can make good post and really make stupid bad post. This one STUPID BAD This goes for the mis-informed / media hyped Pit haters on this thread GILBERT MrsDixie HotROD Hollywood1053,*spurgersalty* and ShassyDog. BTW ShassyDog so have other breeds.
> 
> OP - All you have to do is kill the dogs. Just that simple. Did a hole and bury them. I wouldnt use a shotgun. Get a .223 or a .17 or 22 hornet. Turn them into a #2 pencil. Breed of dog has no barring here


Please not changes
I've been attacked by the ever docile beast know as the pitt. Keep thinking they are a product of their up bringing.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been attacked by a rooster. All chickens must die too then I guess. Just sayin'.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

chubri777 said:


> My neighbors recently got a rescued pit bull (American Staffordshire Terrier). She's a sweet dog and was obedience trained in France. The dog doesn't respond to commands in english and the only one around who speaks french is my daughter, but she's only here once in a while. The family who got the dog said if it turns on their 9 year old boy, they'll have her put down. I can't for the life of me figure this out. If that is a possibility, and we all know it is, why get the dog in the first place?


Because folks like that are lacking a genetic trait that most parents poses. Cant fix stupid is another way to put it. I don't get it either. It makes no sense.

And if you don't have kids,and single, why take on the liability. Why risk it, or why own a dog that has the capabilities of causing such havoc and destruction in the home. Makes zero sense to me. I'm sure some folks mature and see that it's not a bright idea,and move on to another breed.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sea sick said:


> I was talking about my previous post there sunshine,,,now go have another coronita and big bowl of ****


Please don't call me "sunshine." That's just weird.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chapman53559 said:


> I've been attacked by a rooster. All chickens must die too then I guess. Just sayin'.


I agree, ring their necks and throw them in the grease. Just do it before they develope the "blood lust"


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Please don't call me "sunshine." That's just weird.


It's only weird if you like it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

chapman53559 said:


> I've been attacked by a rooster. All chickens must die too then I guess. Just sayin'.


I agree, thats why I support my local Popeye's...and if you stop going to those illegal chicken fights, you'll be ok


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Airboatcapt2 said:


> I went through this same thing with Ducks that I raised. Police told me to shoot them.
> So we killed one and wouded the other. Followed the Wounded one to its owners house police issued tickets to the dog owner and we took him to court for $55 per bird X 49 dead birds.
> Judge found him guilty, dogs died from their wounds, and guy went to jail when he didn't pay. The dogs continued to come back until we shot them. Once they found out how much fun it was to chomp them and chase them it never stops! This was about a month long ordeal!
> I would go down and have a chat with the Police Chief.


Thanks, this helps.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blame the cows:


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Shoot em


x2


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

I blame both the dogs and their owners but you can only shoot the dogs.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

when i had livestock, anything that was loose and inside our fence lines was dealt with and my lips were sealed as to who they belong to etc, didnt matter, shouldnt be out running loose chasing stock, 1 time there was a pack of 6 dogs trying to get a cow down by working her from the back to the front , trying to get her down, a 30.06 got 4 of them, 2 were dobermans


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have experience in small claims curt with this sort of thing, unfortunately. Shoot the dogs, then take the dog owner to small claims court for damages. The dog owner will lose, even though you killed his dogs. There isn't a JP in TX that would allow you to lose, even if the dog owner requested a jury. PM me if you want more detail.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We see them chasing the cattle or deer, we just shoot them here... no questions asked.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

True Story,

When I was a youngster we had an old b!tch Irish Setter that we inherited and she wasn't fixed. When she would go into heat all the dogs in the neighborhood would come calling, but because she was a behind a chain link fence, it was all for naught. Except for this one chihuahua mix that lived across the street. Little bastage used to dig a different hole under the fence just for the chance to "wet Scarlette's leg"! I got tired of having to fill in dem holes so I set up behind the garbage cans with my trusty Benjamin model 340 BB gun pumped exactly 10 times and waited...

Sure enough here comes that dog up in old Mr. John's yard this time with his nose in the air and dog hood showin'. He started to dig and was just about to make the mad dash to glory whan I couldn't wait any longer. I dropped the hammer on 'im and he backed outa that hole like he'd been shot out of a cannon. He yelped all the way back to his house and ran under da porch. 

An hour later I see old man Mr. Daigre who was to my back when I made that ill timed shot, pointin under the neighbor's porch den a pointin' at me. Dat' when I knew we were gonna get a visit from da police. I was 10.

Sure enough, an hour later here come da cops and they asked if I had shot the dog. I said no, but they knew I wuz lyin. Then they asked for my gun, I went back in the house and grabbed my brother's Daisy. He's stilled ****** about that. Cop looked at that daisy then back at me, and just shook his head. He knew that gun wasn't what put that hole in that dog, but he took it anyway. Then he proceeded to tell me that I was gonna have to ride in a police car downtown, because the neighbors decided to press charges. First and only time I got to ride in the back of a police car, and my mom got to come along for the ride..

Went to juvinile court 2 months later and the judge threw out the charges, but he did tell me to wait until the dog was all the way in my yard next time, and to take my time when I squeezed the trigger. 

No way in heck that would happen in this day and age. This all took place in Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not reading all the way through but the solution is the "3 S"

Shoot

Shovel

Shut up


----------



## RGH22 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have had the same problem a pitbull just recently killed my wife's mini donkey and the cops said they couldn't do anything at all but take a report. It had to be a human that got attacked. I will never call the cops again until they are dead.!!!!! We have had thirty chickens killed over a two year period. It just plain gets old. Sorry to hear about your chickens and good luck with the situation.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

My ex mother in law used to raise a good sized herd of goats on 400 acres. Little community a couple of miles away, the dogs started packing up and killing the goats. Bad deal there.

My room mate in college was in the business, he loaned me two M 16's with infrared scopes, and a CD game caller. We killed 32 dogs all manners of breeds, square in the middle of the pasture. We then hung them on the fence like coyotes, just so everyone knew what happened to their rover. Irate? Yep. The sheriff came calling and all he asked was not to hang them from the fence. But if he was us he'd done the same thing. 

Only other instance was a group of some sort of cult decided our cedar break was the perfect place for some sort of gathering. I didn't kill any dogs, but I mortally wounded a range rover with a .300 win mag. There are some bonafide morons running around this planet.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

This is always helpful.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

The question from the OP was "What do I do about my neighbor's dogs killing my livestock"? The consensus on 2Cool so far is "Do what you have to do to protect your property". I totally agree with that. The dog's breed is not in question here. If his neighbor's dogs were Labs, or Irish Setters, or Dachshunds, would you be so quick to advocate their demise? 

For those who wish to turn this into a referendum on "those dogs", I can only say that I know several people with "them" and I have had the pleasure of having many of "them" in obedience classes I have taught. 

Obviously there are "breed traits" that need to be recognized and dealt with, but in the long run, I believe that good owners make good dogs and vice versa.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

County extension agent told me this. And his quote "You didnt hear it from me." If Fido keeps harassing your stock and Fido's owner wont do anything. Shot and kill the offender, take them out in the road, run over the dead offender. Call the neighbor and let them know Fido was hit by a car. Bingo problem solved.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That last video Sea Sick posted summed it up. Family pit pet gone rouge. Good vids Hector! You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy more than raisins, please dont take my sunshine away LMAO!


----------



## bevo83 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was pretty young when it happened but my dad used to have goats and a the neghbors dogs got into them. first time dad didn't kill them took them to court won the case got paid for goats. Second time killed the dogs and took the guy to court, didnt get paid and maybe some kind of fine. Judge said if dad really thought the dogs are a threat would have killed them the first time. Like I said I was a kid but pretty sure thats how it went down. Will double check to see if he remembers and post it. From then on any dog loose on our place just disapeared into a burn pile.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder if there is a lawyer based website out on the www that a bunch of lawyers go on and ask advise about fishing. That would be too cool!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I received a PM earlier from a 2cooler who told me this about pit bulls ...



> and now they're a hood gangsta status symbol...


I didn't know this, but it doesn't surprise me. I see the connection.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you really didn't know that, you're a *********** idiot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> if you really didn't know that, you're a *********** idiot.


Wow....I am impressed with the "friendliness" expressed here......:dance:


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

CentexPW said:


> County extension agent told me this. And his quote "You didnt hear it from me." If Fido keeps harassing your stock and Fido's owner wont do anything. Shot and kill the offender, take them out in the road, run over the dead offender. Call the neighbor and let them know Fido was hit by a car. Bingo problem solved.


And do you really think your neighbor would be dumb enough to not recognize the bullet hole and collateral wound?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mas360 said:


> And do you really think your neighbor would be dumb enough to not recognize the bullet hole and collateral wound?


use a big truck or a tractor....then the evidence is harder to spot.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Once dogs kill a few chickens they find out how easy it is. You can stop a pet from killing chickens by tying one they killed around their neck and make them live outside and wear it until it rots off. They will never look at a chicken again. 

Chicken


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The follow the three S's.

Shoot, shovel, and shut-up!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Didn't read all of it....but must be a troll. LOL Whine, whine. Do it, or don't do it, sue or don't sue, poison or don't poison. You got more advice than your troll deserves.

Later
R3F


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

A Pittbull in a household is like a 16 year old with a Shelby Mustang.
Nothing may happen but you're not surprised when it does.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I wonder if there is a lawyer based website out on the www that a bunch of lawyers go on and ask advise about fishing. That would be too cool!


LOL!!!.........."must spread"......


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Short of shooting them, the second best thing to make these dogs go away is filing a claim on their homeowners insurance. Insurance companies dont play around with dangerous dogs, they will most likely demand they be removed immediately, and if the guy lied to the insurance company about having a pitbull they may void his policy all together.

You probably wouldnt have to actually make the claim, just informing him that that will be your next step if he doesnt remedey the situation would make a reasonable person see the light.

If youre not dealing with a somewhat normal person, then youre going to just have to shoot the dogs.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*!?! Really !?!*



Red3Fish said:


> Didn't read all of it....but must be a troll. LOL Whine, whine. Do it, or don't do it, sue or don't sue, poison or don't poison. You got more advice than your troll deserves.
> 
> Later
> R3F


A troll, Really!?! You have never had to deal with something that was new to you? You have never asked for help understanding something you don't fully understand? Must be nice to be so perfect! Oh, and thanks for the reply your have been so helpful.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Lone-Star said:


> Short of shooting them, the second best thing to make these dogs go away is filing a claim on their homeowners insurance. Insurance companies dont play around with dangerous dogs, they will most likely demand they be removed immediately, and if the guy lied to the insurance company about having a pitbull they may void his policy all together.
> 
> You probably wouldnt have to actually make the claim, just informing him that that will be your next step if he doesnt remedey the situation would make a reasonable person see the light.
> 
> If youre not dealing with a somewhat normal person, then youre going to just have to shoot the dogs.


I think you might be onto something. Someone mentioned this previously and I'll be looking into it.

Thanks


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry to hurt your feelings, but your indecision is monumental. You are 42 yrs old, and 164 posts later, you will "look into it". My best advice to you is go pay a lawyer $200 and get a certified, notarized, witnessed opinion, and then "think about it".

Some of us just are not that patient and indecisive and viable options have been repeated ad nausium.

PS Thanks for my first Red in about 15 yrs!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------

